

Encrypted VoIP data is usually not secure - lucb1e
http://security.stackexchange.com/a/16953/10863

======
tashbarg
As with all scientific papers, this has to be taken with a grain of salt.

The assumptions of this paper about the way speech is encoded, encrypted and
fragmented are quite extensive. For example, the need for a vbr-codec for this
method to work is a deal breaker. Most consumer grade voip is not compressed a
lot (considering that 64kbit/s isn't a big deal nowadays) and definitely not
using a vbr codec (e.g. G.711 is used quite often, a cbr codec).

So, at least for this method, encrypted VoIP data is usually secure.

~~~
csperkins
See also RFC 6562

